# What is Snow Mode??



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Given the early Wintery conditions (up North), i decided it best to flick the Snow Mode switch so am now curious what this mode supplies??

Looking at the various displays & i may be wrong it appears the car pulls away from standstill biaised to AWD which i've not spotted under normal conditions, but is there anything else this mode does??

Car is defo a bit of a handful when slippy but hasn't yet thrown me any surprises although i imagine the rears will be wearing at an unhealthy rate

Also (& i know i could read the manual for this one but i'm being lazy), why are their 3 positions for the Wing Mirror switch? One folds them in & another folds them out, but why the middle resting point? Any way in which to set them to auto fold when locking the car?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I notice a marked decrease in throttle response which would help moving off on slippery surfaces - that is to say you need more throttle and the "clutch" bites much softer. I haven't noticed any other differences but then I am not driving hard in icy conditions.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Agree just feels like softer clutch engagement and sloppier throttle repsonse (both of which good for snow). However, big failing is that snow mode only works in auto - if you switch to manual it turns off snow mode. Most people prefer extra control of manual shifting when driving in snow, so mode configuration not ideal.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Since the software relearn at 18,000 miles mine holds 2nd gear to a much higher RPM than before.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Definitely works though. In this vid, I got well and truly stuck, but switching to Snow mode allowed the car to pull itself free.






It's also useful when parked on a slope (in the dry) when it is reluctant to engage the clutch to pull away smoothly in normal mode.


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

*'S no go*

The 2 feet of snow in front of my garage is keeping my baby indoors for now, but the cold and the lack of winter tyres wouldn't let it out anyway. 

Roll on spring. Is it even winter yet?

(Audi S4 has been out every day, in almost impossible conditions, and hasn't let me down  Glad I kept the 'old banger')


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Akrapovic sounds incredible David, 

& having the ball's to go all out with a Diesel conversion GTR... :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

T04Z GTR said:


> Akrapovic sounds incredible David,
> 
> & having the ball's to go all out with a Diesel conversion GTR... :chuckle::chuckle:


Not just any diesel conversion either, but a chuffing great HGV one! :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Like it Dave, but you didn't have the window open - coward ! LOL


----------

